# Suprfast's "Its what's for dinner"



## suprfast (Nov 29, 2011)

I have a BBQ thread but I dont want to put anything in there but real Que.  So Ill make a dinner thread.  I love cooking, love taking pictures of dinner.  Sure some of these are real basic meals but man, they sure sounded good at the time.  

Tonights dinner






one potato wedged, coated in olive oil, sea salt, pepper.  Threw in the oven

1lb of 15% ground beef.  Threw it on the george foreman.  

1/2 avocado.  2ounces of cheese.  

Good for roughly 1300 calories.  Stomach hurts and I still have 200 calories to spare.  Ill let them slide today.  Im full.


----------



## ExLe (Nov 29, 2011)

uhhh, looks so good...

Why do you make me suffer?...


----------



## squigader (Nov 30, 2011)

No bread or fries? With that much fat from cheese, I'd consider some fries maybe, and with all the carbs from potatoes, maybe a bun!

Looks good though, definitely jealous.


----------



## suprfast (Nov 30, 2011)

squigader said:


> No bread or fries? With that much fat from cheese, I'd consider some fries maybe, and with all the carbs from potatoes, maybe a bun!
> 
> Looks good though, definitely jealous.



Are fries different than potatoes?  

Not much gluten in the house, wife has an allergy.  Its to my benefit, bread makes me feel bloated.  Ate maybe half the potatoes.  All in all good stuff


----------



## dogsoldier (Nov 30, 2011)

Shit, all I ate was some grilled chicken and broccoli.


----------



## squigader (Nov 30, 2011)

suprfast said:


> Are fries different than potatoes?
> 
> Not much gluten in the house, wife has an allergy.  Its to my benefit, bread makes me feel bloated.  Ate maybe half the potatoes.  All in all good stuff



You could fry them up in a healthy oil and they taste damn good. Or be healthy and make oven fries (they don't taste too different from fries, but way better than potato chunks!). Look into oven fries.

Have you tried Martin's Potato Rolls? They're the BEST buns you can buy for your burgers, and they always win in taste tests ( The Burger Lab: What's The Best Bun For My Burger? | A Hamburger Today ). Since they're made of potato flour, I believe they're zero or very-low gluten too! Give them a try, you'll never go back lol.


----------



## squigader (Nov 30, 2011)

dogsoldier said:


> Shit, all I ate was some grilled chicken and broccoli.



Damn healthy. Where the carbs at though?


----------



## dogsoldier (Dec 1, 2011)

squigader said:


> Damn healthy. Where the carbs at though?




In the broccoli. Eating very low carb for a couple weeks.


----------



## squigader (Dec 1, 2011)

dogsoldier said:


> In the broccoli. Eating very low carb for a couple weeks.



There's only 7g net carbs per cup of broccoli, so I'm guessing keto? Good luck, you're gonna drop fat like crazy on that!


----------



## suprfast (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## Anabolic5150 (Dec 1, 2011)

suprfast said:


>




Oh shit, that looks so good!!!!


----------



## 9mm (Dec 1, 2011)

*Steak!!!*



suprfast said:


>




Is that prime fillet steak if so I'm on the way!                              

Get the pepper sauce on there bro,   

hmmm


----------



## suprfast (Dec 1, 2011)

Tri tip aka bottom sirloin roast

Sea salt, crushed black pepper, garlic.  High and fast with a touch of mesquite wood.


----------



## elliscrawl (Dec 1, 2011)

This thread should be renamed to "I'm hungry now" Awesome job on tri-tip. Just rare enough.


----------



## squigader (Dec 2, 2011)

suprfast said:


>



Looks damn good. How'd you cook those potatoes?


----------



## suprfast (Dec 2, 2011)

steamed.  When I am feeling generous ill steam them, then throw them in the oven with a pad of butter and brown sugar then broil.  mmmmmm


----------



## squigader (Dec 2, 2011)

suprfast said:


> steamed.  When I am feeling generous ill steam them, then throw them in the oven with a pad of butter and brown sugar then broil.  mmmmmm



  

NEEDS PICTURES


----------



## suprfast (Dec 2, 2011)

squigader said:


> NEEDS PICTURES



Well then, Ill be doing this for dinner tonight.  I would classify it more of a dessert than dinner, but it all fits in the same meal.  Thinking some hot wings(bbq'ed not deep fried) will accompany.


----------



## squigader (Dec 2, 2011)

Just make sure to post your wing recipe too


----------



## suprfast (Dec 3, 2011)

There you have it.  Had to make three different wings because everyone in the house likes them differently.  

Sauced and rubbed
rubbed
plain

Sauce was franks red hot wing sauce(Its actually good and I hate franks regular.  Their wing sauce is zero calories)

Rub was salt, pepper, garlic powder, onion powder, paprika.


----------



## squigader (Dec 3, 2011)

suprfast said:


> There you have it.  Had to make three different wings because everyone in the house likes them differently.
> 
> Sauced and rubbed
> rubbed
> ...



Bah, wish I could rep you again! Will do when recharged. Looks friggin' delicious. You think the wing recipe could work for chicken drumsticks? I have about 7lbs of those really small drumsticks I'd like to do something with.


----------



## suprfast (Dec 3, 2011)

squigader said:


> Bah, wish I could rep you again! Will do when recharged. Looks friggin' delicious. You think the wing recipe could work for chicken drumsticks? I have about 7lbs of those really small drumsticks I'd like to do something with.



Im sure it would work just fine.  Give it a shot, post it up so I can do some drooling.


----------



## squigader (Dec 3, 2011)

suprfast said:


> Im sure it would work just fine.  Give it a shot, post it up so I can do some drooling.



I'll definitely post it up when I do!


----------



## squigader (Dec 3, 2011)

Question - do you fry them or bake them? What's the best way to make the wings (drumsticks I'll be doing) with those ingredients?


----------



## squigader (Dec 3, 2011)

Scratch that, Seeing as it's zero calories for both spices and sauce, I'll be rubbing them with the spices and then the wing sauce, then baking. Nutritionally, that's pretty much the same as just the drumsticks, and it looks to be damn tasty.


----------



## kboy (Dec 3, 2011)

suprfast said:


>




Bro that looks goooood but one thing I hate sweet patatoes . What can I use instead.???


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 3, 2011)

my new favorite thread


----------



## suprfast (Dec 3, 2011)

kboy said:


> Bro that looks goooood but one thing I hate sweet patatoes . What can I use instead.???



Whatever you want.  Regular baked potato, grain, sky is the limit.  I just make what I like to eat.


----------



## suprfast (Dec 3, 2011)

squigader said:


> Question - do you fry them or bake them? What's the best way to make the wings (drumsticks I'll be doing) with those ingredients?



Id personally bake.  Don't get me wrong, id love to fry them but can't justify that excess fat.  

I personally like to throw it on my Weber.


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 3, 2011)

Moremore!


----------



## squigader (Dec 3, 2011)

Reps on recharge.


----------



## kboy (Dec 4, 2011)

suprfast said:


> Whatever you want.  Regular baked potato, grain, sky is the limit.  I just make what I like to eat.




Ty bro..keep them coming....


----------



## thebeastijwc (Dec 4, 2011)

this thread is better then taking engorge lloll


----------



## suprfast (Dec 10, 2011)

Been sick all week so I have been out of it.  Threw this together.  It was okay

Triple 1/4lb patties with 1ounce of shredded cheese topped with a fried egg in between wheat bread.

received some flack about not having enough veggies so I ate me some peas.  I love veggies.


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 10, 2011)

^ i think i just jizzed a little


----------



## suprfast (Dec 10, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> ^ i think i just jizzed a little



so did my burger.


----------



## suprfast (Dec 12, 2011)

its whats for lunch today

2oz pasta(dry weight)
1.5 C of spinach
10.5 oz cooked chicken breast
1C pasta sauce

Threw it all together and topped with the fake parm.

I dug it.  I needed to add the spinach because I think some people are right.  I eat a lot of veggies but I think its still not enough.


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 12, 2011)

This is better then the barely legal thread in anything goes.


----------



## suprfast (Dec 12, 2011)

another wing night.  It wasnt my choice but when the misses asks






She was nice enough to get the sides.  Scratch mac and cheese and corn muffins.  forgot to snap the cheesyness


----------



## suprfast (Dec 13, 2011)

I ran out of plates.  Apparently we forgot to run the wash before work...oops.  Gotta love those cheap lunch containers.

Homemade tacos, fresh shells, and spanish rice with a twist.  BASICALLY, its almost the 15th and im waiting for my paycheck so its a quick dinner.  Started throwing shit in the rice to just add more...


----------



## squigader (Dec 20, 2011)

justhav2p said:


> This is better then the barely legal thread in anything goes.



It's close, but yeah, it's on top.


----------



## squigader (Dec 20, 2011)

BTW, where'd you learn to make food suprfast? Parents? Experimentation? Particular book? Line cook?


----------



## suprfast (Dec 20, 2011)

squigader said:


> BTW, where'd you learn to make food suprfast? Parents? Experimentation? Particular book? Line cook?



Kind of, YES, A lot of reading and watching videos, no.

A lot of it has to do with trial and error.  I also can't stand eating the same shit day in and out.  Its really tough for me to do.  Even when I mess up a little its still edible.  I wanted to be a cook/chef for the longest time but the hours they put in and the pay they get made me change.  Im nothing special, but I appreciate food a lot.  

Thanks Squig


----------



## suprfast (Dec 26, 2011)

Wife has a gluten allergy so I decided to cut most if not all gluten from my diet.  Means I have to eat more veggies.  Sounds good to me.

Zucchini pizza(yea yea, not quite, but fun and tasty) with two super lean eye round steaks(10.5oz cooked)


----------



## dogsoldier (Dec 27, 2011)

You ever try the cauliflower pizza crust?  It is pretty damn good substitute for the real thing.


----------



## suprfast (Dec 27, 2011)

dogsoldier said:


> You ever try the cauliflower pizza crust?  It is pretty damn good substitute for the real thing.



Good call.  I plan on trying a lot of new combinations shortly.  I really like the idea that I save a lot of carbs.  More fruits and veggies can never be a bad thing.


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 27, 2011)

Great thread bro! Thanks for sharing and keep it coming!!


----------



## flexxthese (Dec 27, 2011)

I wish I knew how to cook  I need a cookbook. I used to be on a deepfry kick and would throw ANYTHING in that muhfucker. That was easy.


----------



## suprfast (Dec 29, 2011)

This was yesterday and leftovers were my lunch today





This was dinner today.





and the misses had a dessert ready too.


----------



## suprfast (Dec 31, 2011)

Sick and tired of chicken breast.  I had to do something different.  Then a light bulb came on.

shredded chicken breast.  Today is tacos, tomorrow will be enchiladas, day after who knows.  But its different and tastes beautiful.


----------



## dogsoldier (Jan 1, 2012)

Sorry no picture. Today I threw a pork tenderloin on the smoker, hit that bad boy with some of my home made BBQ sauce.  The wife made some of her killer potatoes u gratin with bacon.

Neither very healthy, but so damn good tasting!


----------



## suprfast (Jan 15, 2012)

Dinner tonight.  This was my first time EVER cooking a pork chop.  Its actually a loin chop so its super lean.  Side salad is spinach, strawberries, cucumber, and balsamic.


----------



## suprfast (Jan 16, 2012)

For lunch two 93% lean turkey burgers topped with a low calorie(low fat) coleslaw.


----------



## suprfast (Jan 29, 2012)

I picked up ANOTHER smoker to add to my collection.  I have no idea why I love smokers so much(probably the food) but I just feel compelled to buy them or build them.  This makes smoker number 7.  Masterbuilt 40" electric.  Basically a set it and forget it.  Put some food on before I go to the gym come back and its just about done.  Local market had discounted meats(i dont normally do this but the meat still looked good) so I bought one of everything just about.











We have a brisket, beef ribs, beef short ribs(off the bone) lamb shank, lamb leg steaks, and some wings.  notice the placement people, CHICKEN ALWAYS GOES ON THE BOTTOM.  

Enjoy.


----------



## squigader (Jan 31, 2012)

suprfast said:


> I picked up ANOTHER smoker to add to my collection.  I have no idea why I love smokers so much(probably the food) but I just feel compelled to buy them or build them.  This makes smoker number 7.  Masterbuilt 40" electric.  Basically a set it and forget it.  Put some food on before I go to the gym come back and its just about done.  Local market had discounted meats(i dont normally do this but the meat still looked good) so I bought one of everything just about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful! Keep em coming...


----------



## henryforde (Jan 31, 2012)

That steak above looks incredible! You have inspired me to sort my cooking skills out!


----------



## Bottom's Up (Jan 31, 2012)

All the food looks good man, keep em coming


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 31, 2012)

Man what a great thread! Bro, I'm freaking starving now.. Seriously, that food and your thought process of cooking is fantastic. It's like that dinners, drive in's and dives or however it goes on the food network. I can't watch that show. I'll wreck shop! Thanks for sharing .. Awesome !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suprfast (Feb 4, 2012)

St Louis Cut spare ribs.


----------



## squigader (Feb 4, 2012)

suprfast said:


> St Louis Cut spare ribs.



Hebrew hammer? I was guessing you were Jewish, but this confirms otherwise haha!


----------



## suprfast (Feb 4, 2012)

squigader said:


> Hebrew hammer? I was guessing you were Jewish, but this confirms otherwise haha!



Those are kosher, I swear

I love food, and im definitely no orthodox.


----------



## Tomn (Feb 10, 2012)

those pictures are great, always makes me hungry


----------



## squigader (Feb 12, 2012)

It's a nice thread to look through when cutting, for sure.


----------



## Filessika (Feb 13, 2012)

these food in the pictures looks so delicious,i'm hungry,haha.


----------



## suprfast (Feb 19, 2012)

Valentines day I splurged and made my self some veggies and a rib eye.  Sadly I only managed to eat half the ribeye.  What has become of me.






Kids wanted something fun so we did sliders with that tasty tasty Hawaiian bread.  10% fat beef.





Any busted out the wok again.  This time some chicken with green beans.  Gotta stay low carb.


----------



## suprfast (Feb 19, 2012)

Forgot I had shrimp in the fridge.  Gonna eat like a king the next three days.


----------



## squigader (Feb 20, 2012)

suprfast said:


> Valentines day I splurged and made my self some veggies and a rib eye.  Sadly I only managed to eat half the ribeye.  What has become of me.



Only half???


----------



## suprfast (Feb 20, 2012)

squigader said:


> Only half???



Ive been cutting pretty hard and meals above 600-700 calories feel heavy.  A few months ago I would take 600 calorie bites.


----------

